# scraped over 1st hurdle



## crocodile (Sep 14, 2004)

Well we are now truly entered into the IVF hurdle race....
though nearly missed the start line

Had my first scan yesterday and my womb lining appeared too thick so they had to check with my consultant to whether I could start taking meds or not, fortunately he said yes but ordered E2 blood test.

Before I went to hospital I was feeling quite pleased with myself at how realistic and 'matter a fact' I was being about  the treatment.  Thought I was totally prepared for any setbacks after what we have been through this last year or two but never thought it could potentially happen this early. Even though we got the go ahead it made me realise how
difficult this is going to be and so I cried on the way home. Mind you I am crying all the bloody time at the moment and thats without any hormones!!!!!

Having said that had a funny moment last night with first injection, DH is doing them and got the syringes out and started drawing up all meds into syringe and I noticed he was leaving a little bit behind in each bottle, he told me not to worry as it was only a little drop!! He happily carried on taking it all very seriously, even flicking to get the air out of the syringe, only trouble is when I took it off him, thats all was in there, fresh air, all the meds were left in the discarded six little bottles. It made me laugh and when we finally got to do the injection it  didn't hurt at all. So all my freaking out the other week about the injections was for nothing. 

I must try harder not to be such a drama queen!!!


----------



## Bobbsie (Sep 1, 2004)

Hi Crock, that made me chuckle   

They are funny at first, i opened the saline to mix my injections, cut my finger and the fluid flew everywhere - its the nerves i think.

I am on my second cycle of injections (menopur) and go for my first follie scan tomorrow to see how they are doing this time - i am very nervous, just want to get it over and done with! 

Keep in touch with your progress - lots of luck.

Janey


----------

